# General > Book & Author Requests >  Please include Goethe´s Faustus in your collection, and how about some japanese

## kanjiluva

auhtors in japanese language.

Thanks a lot for your excelent page.

----------


## mono

I would also love to see Johann Wolfgang von Goethe's _Faust_ on the site - good recommendation, kanjiluva.
I also found an exceptional translation of it here: http://www.levity.com/alchemy/faustidx.html
Welcome to the forum!

----------


## mono

kanjiluva, I apologize for linking to an unfinished site. This site, I believe, contains all of Goethe's _Faust_, requiring only a download: http://www.tonykline.co.uk/Browsepag.../Fausthome.htm

----------


## Arianna

I would also like to see Faust on this website! was about to post when I saw this thread.

----------


## kanjiluva

Thanks a lot for the link.
I can see you enjoy Goethe´s works a lot.

----------


## kanjiluva

Wow.... thanks a lot....

----------

